# Topics > Projects >  Soft Manipulation (SOMA), Europe

## Airicist

Contributors:

Ocado Technology

Website - soma-project.eu
softmanipulation.eu

youtube.com/SOMAProject

twitter.com/soma_H2020

----------


## Airicist

SoMa robot arm picking an apple

Published on Jan 31, 2017




> Ocado, the world’s largest online-only supermarket, has been evaluating the feasibility of robotic picking and packing of shopping orders in its highly-automated warehouses through the SoMa project, a Horizon 2020 framework programme for research and innovation funded by the European Union.

----------

